# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Mid cycle blood work

## kller

24 years old.
5'11
198lb (180 before cycle)

I'm doing Sus250 500mg (2x250mg pw) only for 10 weeks. 

These are the results from my blood taken at the end of my 5th week:

Testosterone : *53.2* - nmol (8.0 - 30)
Free Testost: *1804* - pmol (170-500)
SHBG: 17 - nmol (17-66)
FAI: *312* - (23.3 - 103)

TSH: 1.62 - (0.35 - 5.50) mIU/L

Urea: *10.1* - (2.5 - 8.0) mmol/L
Creatinine: 123 - (55 - 110) umol/L

So my questions are... Is my test level at what it should be on decent gear right now? The doctor wanted me to get another test done to double check my Urea and Creatinine... why would they be higher than normal? Thanks.

----------


## 38jumper38

I believe you mess with test and free test.
Should be your free test 53.2 and your test at 1804

I'm on TRT and My dosage are 200gm test/week, I start at levels 300 and after week 4 my blood put me on 2500 levels, and by week 12 I'm still on 2500 levels, so I guess your levels should be around 4000 or so.

----------


## kller

no those figures are definately correct i didnt get them mixed up. 4000 free test? From the (limited) reading I've done, thats rediculously high for 500mg test p/w...

----------


## kller

I found this post:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...s-6.5-weeks-in..

his levels are a little higher than mine, but he did 4.5 weeks of dbol aswell. Just trying to figure out if my gear is underdosed or not...

----------

